
Ask HN: Net Promoter Score alternatives? - sudouser
After checking that Toys R Us had a NPS of 47 and yet it failed spectacularly, I’d love to hear any alternatives about measuring your businesses effectively and if you still use NPS as well, given its prevalence. 
thanks
======
hmahncke
Don't acquire $400 million in annual debt payments. NPS wasn't the problem at
Toys R Us.

~~~
sudouser
appreciated

